# I failed. An update.



## Itsamenotmario (May 15, 2021)

Hello all.

I hope that this finds you well. I wanted to thank you all for your advice and support. I was wrong so very very very wrong. The problem was me all along. I was a dumb ****ing piece of **** that couldn't find his ass with both hands. 

She has issues sure, but it is so unfair to want her to change for me to meet my needs. I realize now I've been a whiny childish stupid ass and she deserves better. Maybe Peach and I can reconcile, maybe not. Either way she deserves to be loved for who she is, not who was before, not who she might be in the future.

We played into each other's insecurities and couldn't communicate properly. I need to fix myself before anything as I sought too much validation from her when I should of sought it from inside myself. I don't know if she can or should forgive me, and I've earned that uncertainty crushing its fist around my heart. With certainty comes finality, and maybe I can learn to be a better partner. I didn't try hard enough in the ways I needed to and seeing that with perspective shamed me and made me realize I made a head slapping stupid set of mistakes over the years.

This will be my last post here as you've helped find the root cause and it and shake the dust and cobwebs off my soul and find I wasn't living, but surviving. It's going to be rough no matter what and I might not be able to fix this, but the kids deserve better.

She deserves better and if that can't come from me because I can't meet her needs; So be it. I'll continue therapy and medication to keep my **** together. Maybe I can help us both find peace.

Goodbye and good luck,

-Mario


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Glad it makes you feel better to admit how puzzy whipped you are Now we understand your situation


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

I don't think it's all your fault... it takes two 2 tango... good luck for your future!


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I think you’re forever doomed to be one of the mushroom people who gets beat on by goombas rather than a heroic figure like Mario. It seems Princess Peach is in another castle.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

In Absentia said:


> I don't think it's all your fault... it takes two 2 tango... good luck for your future!


That's true. In the game he's playing it takes both an asskickee and an asskickor. Guess which one Peaches is.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Itsamenotmario said:


> Hello all.
> 
> ...... it is so unfair to want her to change for me to meet my needs. I realize now I've been a whiny childish stupid ass and she deserves better.
> 
> ...


Dear Mario,

You sound like someone who has either read Glover's No More Mr. Nice Guy or has gained many of the lessons without reading the book. That is an incredible accomplishment that many never achieve.

Now in your healing process you need to develop self confidence and pride in you and your accomplishments and skills.

Good luck to you.


----------

